# Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño



## aure (Abr 19, 2020)

Buenas noches amigos.

Me quiero fabricar un amplificador a válvulas en salida push-pull ab1 , me he leído los post de Rorschach y de Hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores y están fenomenales los dos amplificadores, pero siempre la gran duda con éstos amplificadores es autoconstruirse los transformadores de salidas de las 2 válvulas,

Tengo válvulas 829b y he visto esquemas, serán las que utilizaré para el amplificador nuevo a válvulas, pues me sobraron de cuando hice la emisora a válvulas, también tengo transformadores de chapa de 0,30 mm y no se si será de grano orientado, aquí en España me venden chapa de grano orientado de 0,5 mm, que raro, grano orientado y chapa tan gordas en chapas de 42 mm alma central.

El caso es, que antes de comprar esa chapa de 0,5 que no me gusta, digo voy a probar las chapas de mi transformador a ver si estas chapas de 0,3 son buenas, he armado un transformador con chapa E de 42mm x 50mm (20 cms cuadrados de alma central) a modo de prueba con 2 bobinados de 8 Ohmios 125 espiras de hilo 1 mm diámetro cada bobinado y una inductancia resultante medida de 90 mH cada bobinado, claro son iguales de 8 ohmios, lo he hecho para ver como se comporta en frecuencia.

He excitado el transformador a 2 voltios RMS con el Ampeg Crimson de 40W alimentado a +-35 Volt y cargado el secundario del transformador con resistencia de 10 Ohm 30 Watios.
Le he tomado medidas con el osciloscopio de lo que entra al transformador y de lo que sale Canal1 Trazo AZUL ENTRA, Canal 2 amarilla lo que sale, adjunto fotos de toda la banda desde 15Hz hasta 17KHz, Hay una prueba con onda cuadrada que ya entra así de fea, no os asustéis, se observan cosas conforme sube la frecuencia, ¿es normal o no? y no se si esta dentro de lo normal o sea chapas buenas o hay demasiadas pérdidas y son chapas malas.

Para el cálculo del transformador adjunto la hoja Excel, que yo creo que es con lo que calculo Roschach
Me resulta leyendo las instrucciones confusa pues parece contradecirse en algunos enunciados, a ver si me echáis una mano con la hoja Excel para las 829B alimentadas a 650 o 700 Voltios para sacarle 35 o 40 Watios (a muertee) echarme una mano, es duro bobinar estos transformadores de salida y quiero ir medianamente seguro.

adjunto link hoja de calculo excel   


			http://www.guitarristas.info/index.php?controller=forum&action=view_attachment&attachment_id=27425
		


Observar la información que adjunto y a ver si me podéis ayudar.

Muchas gracias
Aurelio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2020)

Hola estimado amigo Don aure , descurpe la tardanza en te responder pero tuve alguns contratienpos por aca y me olvide conpletamente de ustedes , mas una ves descurpe.
Bueno hasta onde se las chapas de hierro enpleyadas en transformadores comuns de fuerza NO te sirve para Audio nin a palos.
Las perdidas en lo hierro comum para las  altas frequenzias son por demasiadamente altas ( eso de algunos KHz en adelante).
Desafortunadamente los calculos , diseños y montagens dese tipo de transformador ( para  Audio) NO es mi playa , tengo solamente conocimentos básicos de como andam.
Se que para avaliar la respuesta en frequenzia debes terminar los dos devanados con resistores que representem las valvulas y la carga ( altavoz o artopalante) .
Con auxilio de un generador de audio excitas un de los lados y con un Osciloscopio o un Voltimetro AC adecuado a la faixa de frequenzias testeadas , asi ustedes levanta la curva de respuesta ao longo de la banda deseada.
Ya para testes de performance en potenzia debes armar definitivamente lo amplificador valvulado y aumentar gradativamente la potenzia de salida y analizando la calidad del sinal de salida en la carga fictia ( esa de igual inpedancia y potenzia del lo altavoz )hasta nivel de clipping (saturación de la senoide).
Seguramente otros conpañeros del Foro eses mucho mas capacitado que jo en resolver tu enquietaciones van te ayudar .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (May 2, 2020)

aure dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos.
> 
> me quiero fabricar un amplificador a valvulas en salida pus-pull ab1.
> me e leido los post de rorschach y de hazard_1998 de sus amplificadores.
> ...



Sería interesante antes de todo, que publiques que circuito quieres hacer, hay muchísimos, la 829B es una válvula de transmisión, (doble pentodo de potencia por haces / twin beam power tube), y tienen algunas particularidades que la hacen un poco complicada para audio, como por ejemplo poseer conectados internamente ambos cátodos, lo que dificulta luego el equilibrio, tanto en la polarización fija (fixed bias), como en la catódica (autobias), y también sus pantallas (g2) están unidas internamente, si usas una sola válvula en push pull  queda limitada para uso de conexión tetrodo/pentodo puro, dado que es imposible la conexión UL al tener ambas pantallas conectadas internamente, la única manera de conexión UL es con 2 válvulas 829B, una para cada rama del push pull, y conexión en paralelo de los 2 pentodos de cada una de las 2 válvulas, esta conexión suele denominarse push-pull paralelo.-

Aquí puedes ver un ejemplo de circuito, e imágenes de un amplificador con GU29, rusa equivalente directa de la 829B, este ejemplo es nada más que a modo ilustrativo, el cableado, y montaje interno de componentes es a mi criterio muy desprolijo, y deja bastante que desear.-



​Puedes ver el post completo: GU29 push pull amp - diyAudio




aure dijo:


> tengo trafos de chapa de 0,30m y no se si sera de grano orientado. aqui en España me venden chapa de grano orientado de 0,5 mm, que raro, grano orientado y chapa tan gordas en chapas de 42 mm alma central,
> El caso es, que antes de comprar esa chapa de 0,5 que no me gusta, digo voy a probar las chapas de mi trafo a ver si estas chapas de 0,3 son buenas.



Sí, la verdad que es raro, muy raro que se fabrique laminación de grano orientado (*GO*) en 0,50 de espesor, lo más probable que sea laminación de grano no orientado (*GNO*), quizás de buena calidad, pero no apta para transformadores de audio para Hi-Fi.-
Los espesores para las laminaciones de grano orientado (*GO*) vienen para la M2: 0,18 mm, para la M3: 0,23 mm, para la M4: 0,27 mm, para la M5: 0,30mm, y para la M6: 0,35 mm.



aure dijo:


> para el calculo del trafo adjunto la hoja excel, que yo creo que es con lo que calculo Roschach
> Me resulta leyendo las intrucciones confusa pues parece contradecirse en algunos enunciados
> Hber si me hechais una mano con la hoja excel para las 829B alimentadas a 650 o 700 voltios para sacarle 35 o 40 watios( a muertee) hecharme una mano, es duro bobinar estos trafos de salida y quiero ir medianamente seguro.
> adjunto link hoja de calculo excel
> ...



Yo no he calculado el transformador con la hoja excel que presentas, y puede que te resulte confusa, y contradictoria, no está completa, y faltan datos, por otra parte, eso está sacado de una pequeña parte del libro "Transformadores", cuyo autor es el  Ing.Francisco L. Singer, puede que en el excel haya partes que no sean claras, debido a que se extrajo una parte, sin lo explicado en páginas anteriores, la parte de transformadores de audiofrecuencia abarca más o menos 50 páginas, y el total del libro son aproximadamente 250 páginas, esa hoja de excel hace referencia a solo 6 páginas.

Yo poseo el libro de referencia, el cual lo compré ya hace más de 44 años, es un libro bastante completo, donde se enseña el cálculo de transformadores de potencia hasta 30 Kva, con método largo, otro simplificado, y luego otro sencillo a base de gráficos para transformadores de potencia menor a 1 kva, luego se enseña el cálculo y construcción de transformadores de audiofrecuencia.
Por supuesto para leer este libro, y entenderlo, antes uno debe leer, y estudiar algún tratado de electricidad, sobre todo lo referente a circuitos magnéticos, y electromagnéticos, y algo de matemáticas también.-
Yo calculo los transformadores en base a lo estudiado en este libro, y en otros más también.-

Puedes ver el cálculo completo de un par de transformadores de salida de audio Hi-Fi: Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

También uno de salida standard :Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.

Portada del libro de referencia, y un par de páginas, algunas más en adjuntos




​


aure dijo:


> haber si me podeis ayudar.



Bueno creo que hasta aquí algo de ayuda has recibido, pero vuelvo a decirte, tu debes presentar que amplificador harás, su circuito, y todas las características al respecto, clase, tipología, tensiones de placa, de pantalla, bias, resistencia de carga de placa a placa, etc., etc., etc., sin saber lo que quieres dificulta poder ayudarte.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## aure (May 2, 2020)

Buenas Noches amigos.

Gracias por contestarme Daniel y Rorschach.
La verdad que es un cuello de botella lo del transformador de salida.

No se muy bien si utilizaré las 829b con el diseño chino de un amplificador llamado Audioramy 829, que lo venden o vendían comercialmente.

Rosrchach, por otro lado me estoy planteando desde hace unos días cambiar a un diseño con el34, debido a lo que comentas de llevar grilla supresora común y cátodo común, son demasiados compromisos para un amplificador que merece ser algo bueno y sin compromisos en cuanto a la válvulas, bastantes "variables" hay ya con solo el transformador de salida.

Os comento unas pruebas que hice hace unos días : primero bobiné un primario y un secundario de 127 espiras cada uno primero uno y encima el otro sin ordenar las espiras bien sobre un transformador de 20cm2 y el resultado en osciloscopio excitado con un amplificador de transistores es el que habéis visto al principio del hilo......resultado pésimo horroroso a 20kHz un desfase brutal.


Hace unos días desarmé el transformador de la prueba anterior (principio del post) de nuevo y bobiné las 127 espiras de primario y secundario a modo bifilar y ordenado absolutamente y aislado por capas , el resultado maravillosooo a 20 kHz solo observe un desphase en la senoide de salida con respecto a la entrada de 6 grados , comparados con los 50 de antes, queda de manifiesto que hay que ordenar las espiras escrupulosamente y distribuir los bobinados muy bien, primera lección aprendida pues pensé que 127 espiras mas 127 espiras que simulaban el secundario del transformador real no le importaría el ordenamiento estricto de las espiras , capas y capacidad parasita, acoplamiento magnético y que se yo mas cosas, éstas pruebas fueron con el transformador de chapas de 0,30.

2º prueba, bobino otro transformador de 20 cm2 de rama central, pero ésta vez si que es un transformador comercial de red con chapa de 0,50, vamos es un autotransformador de los años 70 cuando en España la tensión era 220V y quedaban electrodomesticos a 125V, vamos que es chapa normal y mundana , pues bien el resultado fue muy bueno con bobinado bifilar y ordenado, pero un poquito peor que el transformador de chapa 0,30, obtuve a 20kHz un desfase de 10 o 12 grados con senoidal y a 20Hz sin problemas.

Os aclaro que las pruebas las hice a 2Vrms y a 15 Vrms sobre carga resistiva de 10 Ohmios, la verdad es que la música con el de chapa de 0,30 suena muy muy bien sobre los altavoces de 8 ohms, no sabes si esta conectado los altavoces al amplificador o a través del transformador y el de chapa de 0,50 se nota que los agudos de 12 15 kHz son un pelin menos brillantes pero es sutil la diferencia con respecto al transformador de chapas de 0,30.

Voy a hacer otra prueba mañana, voy a magnetizar un poco con un tercer bobinado el núcleo del transformador de chapa 0,30 , le meteré una corriente suave y la iré subiendo (haré como su hubiera cc superpuesta a la señal AC del amplificador de 40 Watios parecido a la vida real de un amplificador push pull sin compensar CC del todo)
a ver si se sigue comportando con ésta linealidad que para mi me gusto mucho desde 15Hz a 20KHz.

Rorschach, no se que amplificador hacer, hay tantos, seguramente me decante por un push pull con El34 para 40 50 Watios por lo menos.

Mañana os informaré de cómo se comporta el transformador al magnetizarlo un poco con un tercer bobinado y salgo de dudas si la chapa es buena o no, pues ni con música muy debil, ni con música fuerte no observo efectos tipo diodo debido al grano ni nada de esas cosas.

Gracias Rorschach y Daniel por vuestra dedicación y las molestias que os tomáis por ayudarme.

Saludos y hasta mañana.


----------



## aure (May 3, 2020)

Buenos dias amigos.

Os dije que hiba hacer una prueba magnetizando el nucleo del trafo de chapa 0.30mm un poco, pero e pensado que el primario excitado por el ampli inducira tension alterna en la fuente de alimentacion a traves de su bobinado correspondiente, e interactuara con la impedancia de la fuente de alimentacion de forma distinta en cada semionda y creo que perdere el tiempo, no lo voy a probar asi, esperare a que este construido el trafo y acoplado a sus valvulas y medire con carga resistiva de 8 ohms y osciloscopio doble trazo.

Rorschach en tu reparacion del compacto tocadiscos al trafo que realizas le otorgas una induccion de 8000 Gaus,
y os e oido hablar y veo en la hoja de calculo esa que puse el enlace que le otorgan 4000 Gaus, por si hay corriente cc sin compensar, el tuyo porque lleva 8000 gaus?, o me habre perdido en algun sitio de la lectura o las formulas... o es asi la induccion que le quedo (8000gaus) a ese trafo del compacto que restauraste.

Rorschach el ampli con la 829B que me pusiste de ejemplo, es muy sencillo para probar pues tendo 829B (GU29)  de sobra para un canal, pero realmente la parte triodo de la valvula 6F12P (ECF80 equivalente se le por ahi) puede pilotar bien con buen slew rate esas pareja pus pull paralela de GU29s. .
tambien me e fijado y usa un trafo toroidal de salida de los normales de alimentacion muy economico (30 Euros) marca TRIAD  
mod: SVPT 18 5560, es un trafo toroide de 100 watios, entrada 110+110volt, salida 9+9volt y lo utiliza como salida de altavoz el bobinado 18 voltios y como primario placa a placa los bobinados de 110 + 110  volt, no se como sonara eso pero seguro que calienta las placas de las valvulas por su baja impedancia y los graves bajar a 20hz no see, y lo peor la respuesta en agudos a 20khz para mi es una incognita, me sorprenderia que fuese bien sin atenuacion y sin desfase en salida y sin sobrecarga en 20hz,¿ tu que opinas?.

os adjunto esquema AUDIORAMY 829, si eres tan amable y puedes Rorschach me podrias hacer unos calculo para ese ampli AUDIORAMY (utiliza 420 volt) y para 600 volt y 13750 ohms de P a P como especifica los datos de la 829B ¿como seria el trafo?..... yo tambien los voy a calcular todos con la plantilla amarilla que has posteado  a ver si me sale como a ti, la laminacion que tengo es de 42ancha x50mm  de apilado y la altura del rama central es 63mm donde va el carrete.

Saludos y muchas gracias

Aurelio


----------



## aure (May 3, 2020)

Hola Rorschad y demas compañeros.
he estado practicando con la chuleta amarilla, los apuntes del libro de F. Singer y de tu post amplificador 50+50 watt que me pasaste, muchas gracias!!! para calcular los trafos de salida y me da exactamente las mismas espiras y todo lo que te da a ti en tu trafo pequeño del compacto restaurado y los datos exactos de tus trafos de salida del ampli de 50 +50 watt que tienes posteado en el foro y la verdad que me da lo mismo que a ti, hecho a calculadora paso a paso, se que habra mas conceptos a tener en cuenta segun las chapas que yo tengo o consiga, pero es un comienzo muy bueno, pues veo y comprendo como afectan las variables a los resultados, luego voy a calcular mañana los trafos para la 829b,  829b pus pull paralelo de DIYAUDIO y para El 34 con los nucleos que tengo de 20cm2, a ver que tal me salen en cuanto a potencia admisible vs banda pasante,  con los dataset de las valvulas

Saludos
Aurelio


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 7, 2020)

que maravilla tio, justamente yo ando en esas, tengo un trafo de salida push pull de 50w, estaba en un ampli fender de 50w de 2 valvulas 6L6, el transformador esta derivado y pega fogonazos, entonces habia pensado en destriparlo y volverlo a bobinar, el calculo de los transformadores de red mas o menos  lo entiendo, pero para un trafo de salida no tengo ni idea las vueltas que le tnego que dar, podria aplicar la formula de la impedancia reflejada, la famosa formula esa de que sale el trafo de 5k con el altavoz de 8 ohm en el secundario el clasico trafo de 230v a 9v.

He mirado el exel ese pero no lo entiendo,  me gustaria bobinar el primario para 6k y el secundario para 4 y 8 ohm, uchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> que maravilla tio, justamente yo ando en esas, tengo un trafo de salida push pull de 50w, estaba en un ampli fender de 50w de 2 valvulas 6L6, el transformador esta derivado y pega fogonazos, entonces habia pensado en destriparlo y volverlo a bobinar, el calculo de los transformadores de red mas o menos  lo entiendo, pero para un trafo de salida no tengo ni idea las vueltas que le tnego que dar, podria aplicar la formula de la impedancia reflejada, la famosa formula esa de que sale el trafo de 5k con el altavoz de 8 ohm en el secundario el clasico trafo de 230v a 9v.
> 
> He mirado el exel ese pero no lo entiendo,  me gustaria bobinar el primario para 6k y el secundario para 4 y 8 ohm, uchas gracias.


Aquí *hazard_1998 *comenta como se calcula 






						[APORTE] Diseño, desarrollo y construcción de un amplificador clase AB1 Valvular
					

Estimados: luego de una laaaarga ausencia por motivos personales, y despues de un arduo y laaaarrgo trabajo de diseño, relevamiento, pasada en limpio de mis anotaciones, hacer memoria de las conclusiones tomadas en su momento, pasada a plano CAD de mis garabatos a mano alzada, idas y vueltas con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 7, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí *hazard_1998 *comenta como se calcula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buenisimo, voy a darme una vuelta, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> buenisimo, voy a darme una vuelta, gracias.








						Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
					

Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Calculo de transformador para El34 push pull
					

Hola a todos los del foro bueno me decidi a armar un circuito amplificador valvular segun el articulo es hifi,bueno el esquema y demas estan en el archivo rar.   El circuito no me da los datos del transformador de salida asi que me decidi a calcularlo yo,quisiera que si algo esta mal en el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> que maravilla tio, justamente yo ando en esas, tengo un trafo de salida push pull de 50w, estaba en un ampli fender de 50w de 2 valvulas 6L6, el transformador esta derivado y pega fogonazos, entonces habia pensado en destriparlo y volverlo a bobinar, el calculo de los transformadores de red mas o menos  lo entiendo, pero para un trafo de salida no tengo ni idea las vueltas que le tnego que dar, podria aplicar la formula de la impedancia reflejada, la famosa formula esa de que sale el trafo de 5k con el altavoz de 8 ohm en el secundario el clasico trafo de 230v a 9v.
> 
> He mirado el exel ese pero no lo entiendo,  me gustaria bobinar el primario para 6k y el secundario para 4 y 8 ohm, uchas gracias.



Tonygtguitar : Precisamente aquí puedes ver los detalles constructivos de 2 transformadores de salida de 50W rms push-pull, y 5K de carga reflejada en el primario de placa a placa, que realicé  para la construcción del  amplificador que publiqué : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi

Debes tener en cuenta  que la válvula 7027A, tiene iguales características eléctricas que la 6L6CG, salvo que la 7027A puede desarrollar más potencia, y tiene características para HI-Fi.-

Y a continuación aquí tienes los cálculos completos, si tienes algunas dudas, y/o inquietudes, puedes consultarme.-

Ver :







​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 8, 2020)

compañero, voy a estudiarme lo que me has puesto y a tomar apuntes, espero poder entender y no andarte mareando mucho.

PD: ¿es para un ampli de hifi y serviria para guitarra?

Otra cosilla, en estos textos que me has puesto, ¿hay ejemplos que se explica bien para que se entienda de donde salen cada valores y parametros y cuales son y cuales no las constantes y numeros de valores fijos?

mi transformador es este:


			https://www.digikey.es/product-detail/es/hammond-manufacturing/1750JA/HM4563-ND/3869290


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 8, 2020)

Mira, esos están hechos para Hi-Fi, pero los cálculos son los mismos, varía respecto de los datos que vuelques para calcular.
Los transformadores de salida de audio para guitarra son de construcción más sencilla, la frecuencia mínima a reproducir andan por los 70 Hz, por ende necesitan menos núcleo, y el devanado primario no necesitas dividirlo en galletas, a lo sumo puedes dividirlo en 2 galletas iguales, y contiguas, conectadas en serie, y donde se conectan en serie, es el punto medio del primario (center taped), con esto se logra que ambas mitades tengan la misma resistencia eléctrica, esto hace que cuando se establece la corriente de reposo (idle), circulen iguales corrientes de placas, de un lado y del otro del push-pull ( siempre, y cuando las válvulas estén apareadas).
Como dije al principio, en los trafos para guitarra, generalmente se bobina el primario en una sola galleta, esto hace que tomando desde su punto medio (center taped), las espiras de la primera mitad sean más cortas, y por ende las de la segunda mitad más largas, entonces la primera mitad tiene menor resistencia eléctrica respecto de la segunda mitad, creando un primario desequilibrado, al establecerse la corriente de reposo esto hará que fluya algo menos de corriente de placa de un lado del push-pull con respecto del otro lado, esto en audio Hi-Fi es importante que no suceda, o limitarlo, pero te repito, para guitarra eléctrica no es importante.
Respecto del Hammond 1750JA, la resistencia de placa a placa del primario es de 4,25 K, pero has escrito que quieres bobinar el primario para 6 K, ¿que es lo realmente quieres hacer?

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola compañero, pues lo queria bobinar igual que este, dije 6k pero tienes razon, es 4.25k a lo que quiero bobinarlo.

cuando hablas de galletas, ¿quieres decir que puedo liar todas las capas del primario juntas y luego aislarlas y bobinar el secundario? por que he visto que tu en tu transformador has dividido el primario en 4 partes y lo has aislado para intercalar el secundario por enmedio, esto es lo que veo un lio en estos transformadores.

Y otra cosa, normalmente, los transformadores de guitarra, suelen tener una resistencia en ohm mas alta entre el tap central del primario y uno de los laterales, por que el que tiene mas resistencia es el bobinado del primario que se lia el ultimo, por que a pesar de que este tiene las mismas vueltas que el primer bobinado que hicimos del primario, este ultimo al ir las espiras sobre un nucleo mas grueso por tener que enrrollarse sobre un nucleo ya con cierto grosor, pues, van a ser mas metros de cable lo que va a llevar para un mismo numero de espiras.
¿esto es asi, no? gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 9, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Hola compañero, pues lo queria bobinar igual que este, dije 6k pero tienes razon, es 4.25k a lo que quiero bobinarlo.



Ok, *4,25K* de placa a placa, luego de hacer el cálculo del número de espiras del primario, podrás establecer los *4,25 k  (4250 ohms) *de placa a placa, y luego obtener el número de espiras del secundario para una bobina móvil de 8 ohms, o 4 ohms, ambas, etc.
Tomemos  de ejemplo, un secundario para bobina móvil de 8 ohms :
Debes obtener la relación de transformación a través de las impedancias del primario Z, y del secundario Z´, si la relación de transformación* (k)* es :* k = N1/N2*, donde N1 es el número de espiras del primario, y N2 las del secundario, entonces* k = √Z/Z´* = *√4250/8 : 23,05,* la relación de transformación* (k)* de tu transformador entonces es : *23,05*
Una vez que tengas calculado el número de espiras del primario, utilizas la relación de transformación*( k) 23,05*, para calcular el número de espiras del secundario :* N2 = N1/k*, y listo.-
La sección cuadrada del núcleo (*S*), no hace falta que la calcules, porque ya tienes el núcleo del transformador de salida quemado, pero debes medirlo para saber que valor tiene, porque es uno de los datos necesarios en la fórmula para sacar el número de espiras del primario, debes medir en centímetros la rama central  de la laminación EI que posees, y multiplicarlo por el largo del apilado total de las chapas, ese producto es la sección cuadrada del núcleo (*S*) en cm2.
Fijate en los cálculos que envié (mensaje #11) ⬆, la fórmula para obtener el número de espiras del primario, colocas los datos para tu trafo y listo, en el numerador mantienes 0,315, y 10^8, y colocas nada más que el valor de* Eb*, que es la tensión de +B que se conecta en el punto medio del primario, y que debes saber para tu caso, y en el denominador mantienes 8000, y debes colocar en *Fm* : 70 hz, y en* S*: la sección cuadrada del núcleo que mediste, y listo.-
En cuanto al diámetro de los alambres, tienes también en mensaje #11 las fórmulas !!!
Si tienes dudas, consulta!



tonygtguitar dijo:


> cuando hablas de galletas, ¿quieres decir que puedo liar todas las capas del primario juntas y luego aislarlas y bobinar el secundario? por que he visto que tu en tu transformador has dividido el primario en 4 partes y lo has aislado para intercalar el secundario por en medio, esto es lo que veo un lio en estos transformadores.



Para tu caso que es para guitarra eléctrica, haz un solo bobinado primario (1 galleta) con su punto medio correspondiente, aislarlo, al terminar, aislar bien también, y luego realizar el bobinado secundario encima .
Si quieres hacer un trabajo bien hecho, debes bobinar capa a capa, una espira pegada a la otra hasta completar el largo del carrete, barnizar, aislar con mylar, o presphan, y sobre este volver a bobinar de la misma manera, capa a capa, hasta terminar la bobina, de esta manera logras una buena rigidez dieléctrica, y mecánica.
Una forma más rápida, y económica, pero de mucha menor calidad, es bobinar a granel (random), se usa mucho, no lo aconsejo, se mezclan espiras de muy distinto potencial, se lastima el esmalte del alambre, lo que con el tiempo podrá originar cortos entre espiras, aparte de quedar desprolijo.
Puedes ver el cálculo y construcción de un transformador de salida push-pull,  donde su  primario lo hice de una sola galleta : Reparación y restauración de combinado a válvulas.



tonygtguitar dijo:


> Y otra cosa, normalmente, los transformadores de guitarra, suelen tener una resistencia en ohm mas alta entre el tap central del primario y uno de los laterales, por que el que tiene mas resistencia es el bobinado del primario que se lia el ultimo, por que a pesar de que este tiene las mismas vueltas que el primer bobinado que hicimos del primario, este ultimo al ir las espiras sobre un nucleo mas grueso por tener que enrrollarse sobre un nucleo ya con cierto grosor, pues, van a ser mas metros de cable lo que va a llevar para un mismo numero de espiras.
> ¿esto es asi, no? gracias.


Sí, es así, es lo que expliqué antes en una parte del mensaje #13 ⬆, se ve que se te pasó por alto , lo repito  :
Como dije al principio, en los trafos para guitarra, generalmente se bobina el primario en una sola galleta, esto hace que tomando desde su punto medio (center taped), las espiras de la primera mitad sean más cortas, y por ende las de la segunda mitad más largas, entonces la primera mitad tiene menor resistencia eléctrica respecto de la segunda mitad, creando un primario desequilibrado, al establecerse la corriente de reposo esto hará que fluya algo menos de corriente de placa de un lado del push-pull con respecto del otro lado, esto en audio Hi-Fi es importante que no suceda, o limitarlo, pero te repito, para guitarra eléctrica no es importante. 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ok, *4,25K* de placa a placa, luego de hacer el cálculo del número de espiras del primario, podrás establecer los *4,25 k  (4250 ohms) *de placa a placa, y luego obtener el número de espiras del secundario para una bobina móvil de 8 ohms, o 4 ohms, ambas, etc.



Hola compa, soy bastante torpe y hay valores que no entiendo su significado, voy a intentar hacer el calculo, porfa, dime donde me equivoco:

1 - mi nucleo es de eje x 2.5cm y eje Y es de 3.5cm=8.75cm2. ¿correcto?

es un trafo de 8.75 x 8.75=76w


2 - voltaje de placa 450v en cada placa DC en reposo(en el b+ habra quizas 10v mas):
76w/450v placa=0.16A  (tabla AWG hilo awg31)

3 - relacion de transformacion=
*k = √Z/Z´* = *√4250/8 : 23,05,* la relación de transformación* (k)* de tu transformador entonces es : *23,05*
La formula facil de entender seria asi:4250/8 ohm=531, al resultado le hacemos la raiz cuadrada y tenemos la relacion de transformacion:23.05.

4 - numero de espiras:

para calcular el número de espiras del secundario :* N2 = N1/k*, y listo.-
¿quieres decir, el numero de espiras del primario dividido por la relacion de transformacion? seria:

numero de vueltas del primario(que no sabemos cual es) / 23.5 de relacion de transformacion.
No pillo el calculo del numero de vueltas del primario, hay valores que no se si son constantes, que no se de donde salen o si son pre calculados y es aqui donde tengo el quilombo montado.

Sigo esto:

Fijate en los cálculos que envié (mensaje #11) ⬆, la fórmula para obtener el número de espiras del primario, colocas los datos para tu trafo y listo, en el numerador mantienes 0,315, y 10^8, y colocas nada más que el valor de* Eb*, que es la tensión de +B que se conecta en el punto medio del primario, y que debes saber para tu caso, y en el denominador mantienes 8000, y debes colocar en *Fm* : 70 hz, y en* S*: la sección cuadrada del núcleo que mediste, y listo.-
En cuanto al diámetro de los alambres, tienes también en mensaje #11 las fórmulas !!!
Si tienes dudas, consulta!


¿que significa esto?

en el numerador mantienes 0,315, y 10^8     ¿ ^ ?

si, el valor Eb son 450v en el b+

y en el denominador mantienes 8000,
¿esto son los gauss? ¿para cualquier trafo de guitarra son siempre 8000?

debes colocar en *Fm* : 70 hz ok, eso lo tengo en cuenta.


y en* S*: la sección cuadrada del núcleo que mediste:

si, son 8.75cm


Creo que lo he comprendido todo menos lo del hilo del primario, dime porfa que me ha faltado, muchas gracias de antemano.

edito, estoy viendo el programa xls que pusiste, voy a intentar poner los valores, a ver si asi es mas facil:
¿la impedancia de la valvula se refiere al primario del transformador 8k25?

¿corriente maxima de placa y corriente minima lo dejo por defecto o tengo que poner el valor de la corriente de placa de cada rama del push pull?


bcm4.05​medida de la seccion bccm2.03​medida de la seccion cacm4.05​medida de la pila de chapas real que tiene que tener "a"
 
¿esto se refiere al eje X, y al eje Y? ¿y a multiplicar Y por X?


Lcm26.35​longitud de onda electromagnetica del nucleoLccm0.26​separacion entre "E" y "I" entrehierros
 �
¿dejo esto por defecto?


N1vueltas1078​vueltas de alambre del primarioN2vueltas49​vueltas de alambre del secundarioS1mm20.06​seccion de alambre del primarioS2mm21.37​seccion de la alambre de secundario1432.40​tiene que ser menor a 4000
¿estos valores se autoregulan conforme voy poniendo datos?

--------------------------



S =16.43​superficie del alma del nucleo en cm2 = a la medida b multiplicado por 0.9 a
 

¿esto se refiere a multiplicar el eje x por el Y?

deverdad que calcular un transfornador de red lo veo algo super facil y lo entiendo bien, pero esto me esta costando un huevo y parte del otro.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 14, 2020)

*Rorschach*
te pido disculpas por cualquier cosa que dijera en el otro hilo y pudiera molestarte, si te parece bien.

A lo que voy, mi problema era que hay valores que no se de donde salen, es decir, he cogido la calculadora para empezar a calcular lo que esta en esta foto amarilla y cuando llego al calculo de vueltas del primario se va todo al carajo, por que aparece ahi que las espiras del primario que no se por donde han salido y son 0.315 x Eb que es tension de placa, y sin embargo no pone 250v, si no que pone 1000.000.000 que no se si hace referncia a la impedancia que se supone que no es por que en ese caso serian 10k.

Luego B x FM x S, esta claro que hay que multiplicar esas tres cosas, pero, tampoco se sabe el valor B a que corresponde.

Luego esta por otro lado la densidad en amperios del primario, ¿2A/mm2, esto que significa, que hay que multiplicar 2A por la seccion del hilo del primario? ¿y por que 2A, de donde sale ese valor?


Supongo que si me aclaras de donde salen esos valores y que son, me ahorraria tener que coger y estudiarme un libro sobre magnetismo, es que si para entender esto me tengo que coger un libro y tragarmelo, es posible que no necesitase preguntar nada sobre esto, por que alomejor llegaria a saber hasta mas que ninguno de vosotros jajajajajaja, esto es broma, si te apetece cuando tengas un rato me lo explicas y yo te estare muy agradecido, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2020)

Yo creo que podes hacer una de dos cosas posibles:
1- Usás las fórmulas de Rorschach y ponés en ellas tus valores --> calculás tu trafo y lo armás.
2- Aprendés la teoría electromagnética necesaria para entender el cálculo de transformafores, las fórmulas derivadas y las constantes que aparecen en ellas. Luego de eso vas al punto 1 y calculás y construís tu trafo. Acá tenes algo para empezar: Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia

La diferencia entre 1 y 2 son 15 minutos versus 1 año (con suerte). Vos elegirás lo que vas a hacer.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo creo que podes hacer una de dos cosas posibles:
> 1- Usás las fórmulas de Rorschach y ponés en ellas tus valores


exactamente, eso fue lo que hice, pero hay una parte en la que me pierdo, es todo en la parte dondecse calcula la seccion y vueltas del primario, en su formula derrepente aparecen valores y parametros que no se que son y otros que no se de donde salen, ppr eso decia el compañero que tenia primero que estudiar libros para entenderlo,  a no ser que se explique lo que es cada cosa y que division o multiplicacion hay que hacer en cada secuencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> es todo en la parte dondecse calcula la seccion y vueltas del primario, en su formula derrepente aparecen valores y parametros que no se que son y otros que no se de donde salen,



Que valores????
Solo tenes que reemplazar Eb, B y fm.
B y fm te los dan (8000 y 60) y Eb dependerá de tu tensión de placa segun la válvula que uses.
No hay mas que decir o averiguar.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 14, 2020)

Si, eso lo se,fijate que sin explicar ningun calculo aparece ahi el numero de espiras del primario, y tambien aparece un 100.000.000 que no se sabe tampoco de donde sale.

Si tu intentas seguir la secuencia y con un papel y boli ir haciendolo, veras que derrepente salen esos valores sin una formula previa que te diga como se ha averiguado ese valor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2020)

Ese valor viene de 1/10E-08 y es una constante que sirve para convertir a volts la fuerza electromotriz inducida, pero a vos no te importa que es ni para que sirve: lo ponés así y listo.
Por si querés saber más, esa constante es una conversión de Gauss a Teslas y de cm2 a m2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

1/10E-08 = 10.000.000


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2020)

Si, es que es 10 elevado a la -08 y eso pretendí poner en la pseudo notación científica.
Habría que potenciar un poco el editor como era antes de la nueva plataforma.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2020)

Claro, por eso lo puse para "mortales"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2020)

Es que yo debería haber escrito 1E-08 que invertido dá 100.000.000 que es lo que aparece en la fórmula de Rorschach.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese valor viene de 1/10E-08 y es una constante que sirve para convertir a volts la fuerza electromotriz inducida, pero a vos no te importa que es ni para que sirve: lo ponés así y listo.
> Por si querés saber más, esa constante es una conversión de Gauss a Teslas y de cm2 a m2.



Tal cual dice Dr.Zoidberg , exacto, es para que todo esté expresado en un mismo sistema,  ,10 a la octava, 10^8, = 100.000.000, es un factor, o constante que deriva de (10^-8) que se utiliza en la fórmula para hallar el valor de la f.e.m. inducida en "voltios",  E = 4,44 B f N 10^-8

y........., 0,315 es un coeficiente cuya explicación está en el cálculo largo de este post, en el mensaje #11, fin de página 1, principio de página 2, el que no tenga conocimientos previos le será difícil de entender, y se deberá tomar el punto 2 que sugiere Dr. Zoidberg (estudiar).-

Como también dice  Dr.Zoidberg , solo hace falta volcar los valores propios en las fórmulas, y listo  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ionmas (Ene 23, 2021)

¿ Hay manera de convertir los Ohms de la carga de ánodo de vávula de potencia ( Ej . 5000)  a Henrios ?


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2021)

No, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra !!!!
Aparte, ¿a que conclusión quieres llegar? , o ¿que es lo que piensas, o pretendes realizar?, no se entiende !!!!


----------



## ionmas (Ene 23, 2021)

Por ej . Una válvula requiere  5.000 Ohms para el tra*ns*fo*rmador* adaptador de impedancia , estimo q*ue* no debe ser 5.000 Ohms directos de bobina primaria , porque ser*í*a enorme , supongo que eso implica una relación a medir el bobinado en Henrios , entonces supongo que debe haber una tabla de equivalencia que nos diga , al medir con Henrimetro el tra*ns*fo*rmador*  , a cuantos H corresp*on*den 5.000 Ohms , por ejemplo.


----------



## J2C (Ene 23, 2021)

No es tan asi, mas bien es una relación de impedancias entre lo que requiere la válvula (primario) y la carga que presentaran los parlantes (secundario).

Ahora no recuerdo bien, pero si estoy seguro que la relaciòn de impedancias no es directamente proporcional como la relación de espiras de primario a secundario.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> "Ahora no recuerdo bien, pero si estoy seguro que la relaciòn de impedancias no es directamente proporcional como la relación de espiras de primario a secundario."
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Hola a todos , en realidad Don Juanka  la relación de inpedancias de un transformador  es igual al cuadrado de la relación de espiras !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 23, 2021



ionmas dijo:


> ¿ Hay manera de convertir los Ohms de la carga de ánodo de vávula de potencia ( Ej . 5000)  a Henrios ?


Caro Don ionmas en ralidad un transformador es un dispositivo que permite aumentar o diminuir tensión en   volts alternados bien como Inpedancias ( esas en Ohms) , pero todo en AC ( curriente alternada).
La relación de transformación de tensión es directamente a la relación de espiras , ya la relación de transformación de inpedancias es igual a lo cuadrado de la relación de espiras.
La gran vantagen de si enpleyar un transformador es que su rendimento (%) de transformación  es alto ( major que 95%).
Ya con relación a la inductancia de los devanados en Henrios , esa depende de lo diseño dese transformador y principamente de las inpedancias en jogo a seren transformadas y de la frequenzia minima de trabajo.
Generalmente si considera en lo diseño del transformador una reactancia ( inpedancia inductiva para AC) del devando  del lado de menor valor  en 4 X (veses) la inpedancia a sener transformada y eso para la menor frequenzia de trabajo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 23, 2021)

Te vuelvo a repetir, una cosa no tiene que ver absolutamente con la otra, por ende no existe esa tabla que mencionas !!!!
Los 5000 ohms, que hacés referencia, no es por supuesto la resistencia óhmica del bobinado primario, si no la impedancia de carga de placa reflejada en el primario, que se mide en ohms.
Y esto no tiene nada que ver, pero nada que ver, con medir la inductancia de magnetización, la cual se mide sobre los bornes del primario, con los bornes del secundario abiertos.
Y la inductancia de dispersión, que se mide sobre los bornes de primario también, pero con los bornes del secundario en cortocircuito, estas últimas mediciones por supuesto son en Henrios.
Pero nada tiene que ver con lo que planteas !!!!


----------

